# Sports Jacket / Blazer length



## cravat (Feb 8, 2009)

Recently my brother and I were having a discussion about sports jacket lengths. He was surprised that I buy and wear 42R (even though I am 6'0", and have a longish torso at that, my inseam only being 32"). I replied that I thought despite the common advice for going long at 6'0" my jackets seem to fit fine. 
Typically my jackets, which are al either 42R or 41L (I do have a couple longs) reach either entirely over my derriere or 4/5 over, while in front they reach about 1/4 of the way down my thigh. 
This got us to thinking how long is too long and how short is too short on jackets? Where should the skirt reach to on the front of the body and where on the back?
Your advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is what you're after since you are talking about covering your legs and behind, but I like the bottom of the suit jacket to reach my cupped fingers. This covers c. 80 per cent of my backside.

I was wearing this BB 3/2 sack today, which is really close to that length.


When it comes to sport jackets and blazers, I can handle them a bit shorter. I consider it to be more like tie width, where I will make some concession to fashion, even though I consider a particular width to be more "correct". I'll happily go an inch or two shorter. I'm 6 feet tall, with a 31-32 inch inseam. For me, the ideal length jacket length is 32 inches from base of collar to hem, which is on the long side of regular.

You'll no doubt get differing opinions.


----------



## cravat (Feb 8, 2009)

This is what I am wearing today, and it is one of my shorter jackets. It looks to me like it is about the same length as you are wearing, with the pockets aligned to my waist and the bottom of the jacket reaching the heel of the palm. I suppose that on the shorter end, at least in one person's opinion, the length is okay. Now, I wonder if my longer jackets are too long.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

cravat,

The general rule is that the jacket hem should drape no further down than the top knuckle of your thumb with your arms at your side.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

At 5' 9", 170 pounds I am right on the cusp of 42 regular and short. I will reject certain jackets with certain trousers because I look stumpy.

My inseam is only 29 inches and my arms are kinda short (32.5, ideally) compared with my big fat 16.5 neck.

If I have to err I will go with a shorter jacket. I also have no fanny, and therefore little to cover in that dept.

I would suggest taking a bunch of photos from different angles to see how a given jacket hangs. Or rig up a three-way mirror, if you're handy.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Cravat, I too am 6 foot on the dot. I wear either a 41R, a 41L, or a 42 R.

I think there is more 'wiggle room' in jacket length than people might admit. Plus, for examply, though I am not 'thin' (nor fat) I don't have much arse and the cover the arse rule seems tough to go by anyway. I like for the bottom hem to hit near my thumb knuckle with relaxed arms.

That being said, your coat example DOES look a bit short to me - it doesn't quite reach the knuckle on my knuckle rule. If that is your shortest, than you may be ok, but my first thought is "too short".

Lastly, I find the local men's shops would put me in a L every time. They want the bottom of the jacket hitting my thumbnail, and the sleeves covering my shirt cuffs.....


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm virtually the same size. Same neck, same sleeves, same inseam (well, maybe 28.5). I'm Patrick minus 5-6 lbs and one inch! (Now if only I could be a reporter instead of an advertising doofus. Oh well.)

I'd say 3/4 of my jackets are 40R, and the rest are 40S. It's really, really close sometimes; it can get pretty annoying....



Patrick06790 said:


> At 5' 9", 170 pounds I am right on the cusp of 42 regular and short. I will reject certain jackets with certain trousers because I look stumpy.
> 
> My inseam is only 29 inches and my arms are kinda short (32.5, ideally) compared with my big fat 16.5 neck.
> 
> ...


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

P Hudson said:


> I was wearing this BB 3/2 sack today.


I know this is not WAYWT, but P hudson, that is nice. I like it.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

P Hudson said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you're after since you are talking about covering your legs and behind, but I like the bottom of the suit jacket to reach my cupped fingers. This covers c. 80 per cent of my backside.
> 
> I was wearing this BB 3/2 sack today, which is really close to that length.
> 
> ...


That's a good fit, if I were being picky I'd say your right arm is either 1/2 inch longer than your left or you have slightly stooped shoulders. If the angle shown is correct, I would consider dropping the right sleeve about 1/2" to even them out. I have the same problem with my left arm.

That said, this pic is a great example of how long a coat should be. I've said it for years and I tell my customers this every day, the biggest mistake people make is wearing a coat/sleeves that are too long. I like the rule of thumb that says with your fingers cupped the bottom of your hem should brush your fingertips and that one should always show at least 1/2" of shirt sleeve.

I'm 5'10" and fairly evenly proportioned, but I MUCH prefer the cut of most off the rack shorts, rather than regulars.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

cravat said:


> This is what I am wearing today, and it is one of my shorter jackets. It looks to me like it is about the same length as you are wearing, with the pockets aligned to my waist and the bottom of the jacket reaching the heel of the palm. I suppose that on the shorter end, at least in one person's opinion, the length is okay. Now, I wonder if my longer jackets are too long.


A spread collar! I love it! I'll call it... Saville Row Trad!:icon_smile_big: And no, your coat isn't too long. Perfect actually.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

St. FU,

Thanks. I'll take compliments wherever and whenever I can get them on this forum. I live in a sartorial wasteland. Earlier today I was in the higher end shopping area of Sydney and walked into the RL store. They had his tweeds for $700 to $1400. I mentioned to the store clerk that they were all 3/2 lapels. He clearly didn't speak my language. After repeating myself 3 times, he responded with "I've never seen that before".

Mr. Mac,

Well spotted. I don't know why that sleeve showed up so much shorter than the other. It usually doesn't hang that way. It may be because of the way I set myself after reaching for the shutter.

The bigger issue with that jacket is that it is just a bit snug up top, with the result that the collar gaps in the back. If you look closely you might be able to tell on the left side.


----------

